# Help with front room decorating ideas



## RHeat (Nov 14, 2014)

beautiful space but it looks kind of awkward to work with. That is a nice big window in the room. If you like the view you could rearrange the existing furniture to focus closer to the window to enjoy the view


----------



## Adam Joubert (Dec 31, 2014)

I think for toy storage I would do a low shelving unit, cubby-style, under the window, with maybe cushions on top to have a window seat too, and baskets for the cubbies. With hardwood floors you probably want a nice big rug too.


----------

